# Wireless interface not detected (BCM43142 and broadcom-sta)

## shanth

Hi,

```

# lspci -k

<...sniped...>

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: wl

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0558

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

```

# ifconfig -a

enp9s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.107  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::e2db:55ff:fead:f3ba  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fe80::154b:c386:dde0:9cd6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:db:55:ad:f3:ba  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2006  bytes 1481044 (1.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1984  bytes 324498 (316.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

# iwconfig

enp9s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

My wireless card works with broadcom-wl-dkms  in Arch. 

With Gentoo, I emerged broadcom-sta and I blacklisted following :

```

blacklist bcma-pci-bridge

blacklist bcma

blacklist b43

blacklist ssb

```

wl is loaded, but still interface is not detected.

```

# Module                  Size  Used by

wl                     6265123  0 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4535  0 

```

Any ideas ?

----------

## hololeap

I got this info from this page.  Try emerging b43-fwcutter and then running the following:

```
wget -q -O- http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 | tar jx

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
```

----------

## shanth

 *hololeap wrote:*   

> I got this info from this page.  Try emerging b43-fwcutter and then running the following:
> 
> ```
> wget -q -O- http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 | tar jx
> 
> ...

 

That didn't work  :Sad: 

```

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: wl

```

----------

## hololeap

Sorry, I misread the model number. Do you have the following options in your kernel config?

```

Processor type and features  --->

    Preemption model  ---->

        <Choose something other than Preemptible Kernel (Low-latency desktop)>

[*] Networking Support  ---->

    [*] Wireless  ---->

        <  > cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

Device Drivers  ---->

    [*] Network device support  ---->

        [*] Wireless LAN  ---->

            <M> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

----------

## shanth

Yes Networking Support -> Wireless and 802.11 for Host AP are enabled.

----------

## hololeap

Make sure you are using the latest version (echo net-wireless/broadcom-sta >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords; emerge -1u broadcom-sta). If that doesn't work, maybe try ndiswrapper? ... or submit a bug.

----------

## hololeap

I also noticed there are net-wireless/broadcom-firmware-downloader and net-wireless/broadcom-firmware-installer packages under the Pentoo overlay. Maybe these would help as well?

----------

## bandreabis

Which kernel?

Wireless stopped working updated to gentoo-sources-3.17.8-r1.

Works with 3.10.14.

----------

